# How does one start "Writing"??



## amrchaos (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi, by the join date you may see that I am a newbie.  A quick question for the regulars here, How does One start writing?

At times I do come up with some strange ideas that I like to put o paper and flush out but--well--I have not the slightest idea on how to start.  What things I need to keep in mind.  

Any pointers?


----------



## Shattered (Nov 1, 2008)

Personally, I don't think there's any "learning".. Either you have a knack and a talent for it, or you don't.  Just my take on it, tho..


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 1, 2008)

First make sure that you're not posting something that was already posted.  You can do do this with the "Search" tool.  

Next, just start writing.  Usually, something will catch my eye and I am forced to respond and cannot rest until I do so.  

Try it.  It's not hard.  Beware, make sure you can back up what you say, otherwise, the onslaught will come fast and hard.


----------



## amrchaos (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh great, I just asked the most basic question--How do you start?


----------



## chloe (Nov 2, 2008)

Inspiration, raw, uncensored


----------



## Diuretic (Nov 2, 2008)

First, think.  I mean that goes for any writing effort.  Let whatever it is bubble along in your mind and when it's just about ready to explode - get it down in writing.  Then do it again and do it again and do it again until it's right.


----------



## editec (Nov 2, 2008)

Start out with your basic premise.

_I am going to tell you about ________________​ 
If you cannot tell your reader what you are going to discuss in an opening sentence or a paragraph, you probably don't know what you think about that subject well enough (yet) to write a coherent  essay about it.


----------



## Neubarth (Nov 26, 2008)

As I have told everybody from the get go, I don't know how to write. I have taken no classes in that art.  

I think it more because of that, that I have written and made money from that writing (Thousands from Mobipocket). 

It is not because I am good.  

It is more that I am not afraid to make a fool out of myself. 

So what if I have typos.  So what if I can not write dialogue like somebody who has studied the different styles. 

None of that should keep you from writing.  Just do it and stop making up excuses as to why you can not.  

My dear wife, a top honor student in College, was an English Lit major.  Because she studied that art, she knows how perfect you have to be.  Because of that, she is convinced that she can not write because she will make a mistake.  So, she has never tried. She knows how to make excuses, and I can not dissuade her from her excuses. 

So, the moral to the story is, "Just do it."


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 26, 2008)

amrchaos said:


> Hi, by the join date you may see that I am a newbie.  A quick question for the regulars here, How does One start writing?
> 
> At times I do come up with some strange ideas that I like to put o paper and flush out but--well--I have not the slightest idea on how to start.  What things I need to keep in mind.
> 
> Any pointers?



Obtain a writing utensil and some form to "write" on and starting putting letters down, preferrably in an order to results in words.


----------



## amrchaos (Dec 19, 2008)

Neubarth said:


> As I have told everybody from the get go, I don't know how to write. I have taken no classes in that art.
> 
> I think it more because of that, that I have written and made money from that writing (Thousands from Mobipocket).
> 
> ...



Thanks, I actualy needed that --
"just do it" and "Do not be afraid" are usually good general advice for any type of project.  I guess having someone remind me was my problem.


----------



## AllieBaba (Dec 19, 2008)

I can tell you how to write.
Start writing about something that moves you. It can be political, or a story, or an animal, or how to do something. Just start, and write away.

Then edit the shit out of it. Remember you need a beginning, a middle and an end. You need to stick to the subject. Everything that is rambling or has no bearing on the subject get rid of. Write like you talk, don't try to write any other way or you'll make mistakes and/or sound stilted. Keep it simple. 

If you're writing journalistically, make sure you use at least 3 sources, at least one from the "other side" if there is another side (if you're doing an expose, for example).

Your first paragraph should tell the reader exactly what you're going to say, and why it's so.

THe middle takes care of the whys and wherefores.

Your last paragraph repeats your theory or the point of  your story, and concisely states why it's right and true.

I promise you, if you edit the hell out of your writing, it will work. Don't be too emotionally attached to the crap you write, or it will sound retarded when you leave in stuff that really shouldn't be there...but you just like it so you leave it in. Get someone to help you edit if you can't do it yourself.

There. Now you know everything you need to know. Go forth and conquer.


----------



## AllieBaba (Dec 19, 2008)

But don't worry if you start in the middle and then have to move things around....the main thing is to get the stuff on the page. 

Then you attend to the structure.


----------



## Agnapostate (Dec 19, 2008)

Would this also be a reference to getting your writings accepted by publishers? I've had a small amount of success doing that, and a large amount of failure. I submitted some of my freelance work to Katrina vanden Heuvel herself, but I don't see it in _The Nation_.

If you ever reach a point when you want to focus on that, I would encourage you to submit your work to as many people as possible.


----------



## editec (Dec 19, 2008)

amrchaos said:


> Hi, by the join date you may see that I am a newbie. A quick question for the regulars here, How does One start writing?
> 
> At times I do come up with some strange ideas that I like to put o paper and flush out but--well--I have not the slightest idea on how to start. What things I need to keep in mind.
> 
> Any pointers?


 
Writing is rewriting.

Get your ideas down first, organize them in the editing/rewriting process.

Try to limit your subject so that you can do it justice.


----------



## Ran0sh9sweet (Dec 30, 2008)

aha...


----------



## Ran0sh9sweet (Dec 30, 2008)

just say what you feel..in simple words.


----------



## Investors Rep (Mar 23, 2009)

I always wanted to write a book for Children. Finally I did. You can see it now at purpleumpkin.com and Amazon.com

It is called PurpleUmpkin. It is a small planet that replaced Pluto. Come meet the Murples. They are the makers of Purples. So far some of our nation's leaders and  leaders around the world are the biggest readers. Writing for me, came at different times. I would then write that down. I could no so much just sit and write. Decide what subject you want. Where you want to start from , what you want to say and usually the ending will come. Check it, and change it. Enjoy it more than any thing. Laugh at it. Best of luck

Michael John McCann


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 23, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> First, think.  I mean that goes for any writing effort.  Let whatever it is bubble along in your mind and when it's just about ready to explode - get it down in writing.  Then do it again and do it again and do it again until it's right.




perfect advice.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Mar 23, 2009)

I do morning pages.  At least fifteen minutes worth of writing.  That really seems to help.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 23, 2009)

Usually, an idea with an emotional interest strikes me and I have to write it down.  I also do "forced" writing by entering into writing contests. Writing, like anything needs to be practiced over and over.  Lots of writings are inspired by my readings as well.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Mar 23, 2009)

I love to see you do some writing on 'shit stirring'.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 23, 2009)

Sky Dancer said:


> I love to see you do some writing on 'shit stirring'.



You're an obnoxious twit.  I might have to teach you some manners.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Mar 23, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > I love to see you do some writing on 'shit stirring'.
> ...



Put up your dukes, bitch.


----------



## midcan5 (Mar 25, 2009)

Best way to learn to write is to read. Start here, excellent stuff.

A room of one's own, by Virginia Woolf


Is 'shit stirring' meant metaphorical or literally? This would definitely outdo onions for a real cry.


----------



## kakarothusain (Apr 30, 2009)

The things you should keep in mind while posting in this forum are that you should not copy paste items from other sites and secondly you should not post that items which is already present here..


----------



## code1211 (Apr 30, 2009)

amrchaos said:


> Hi, by the join date you may see that I am a newbie.  A quick question for the regulars here, How does One start writing?
> 
> At times I do come up with some strange ideas that I like to put o paper and flush out but--well--I have not the slightest idea on how to start.  What things I need to keep in mind.
> 
> Any pointers?




I don't know if you're asking about writing something creative or posting a thought in this forum or both.  What I have found to be helpful in writing is to start with one good thing.  It could be a thought or a idea or belief, but, and this is the key, since you are writing, it must work as a written thought.

Where do you get this good thing?  Carry a notepad.  You WILL have thoughts that surprise you with their clean symetry and clarity.  Write these down as quickly as possible for they are fleeting and will disappear like the rainbow from a prism in shifting light.  Once gone, they're gone.

You will surprise yourself with your capacity to create.  The "one good thing" will become your spingboard.  Writing is less an inspiration than it is a work or a craft.  Practice is what makes it happen and starting is as simple as not waiting.

People have been writing for thousands of years.  How hard could it be?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 30, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > I love to see you do some writing on 'shit stirring'.
> ...



Girl fight!!  



-Joe


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 30, 2009)

Keep it simple - don't use 20 words when 2 will do...

Responding to posts is a good way to start, just remember to keep to the current conversation.

When you start a thread, don't try to put ALL of your passions into one post - one bite at a time, Grasshopper.

Use your fucking spell check regularly and expletives in moderation.  Grammar, punctuation and stupid checks will also be appreciated by many.

Take risks and learn from your boo-boos.  

-Joe


----------



## xotoxi (Apr 30, 2009)

AVG-JOE said:


> Keep it simple - don't use 20 words when 2 will do...


 
20 words:

Why don't you just log off this message board, turn off your computer, and get up and go fuck yourself.


2 words:

Fuck you.




Yep.  Keeping it simple is much better.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 30, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Keep it simple - don't use 20 words when 2 will do...
> ...



Nice punctuation, grammar and use of the word 'fuck', X-man!

-Joe


----------



## Iriemon (Apr 30, 2009)

This is an old thead, but my advice based on my experience is write posts that involve actual thought, research, reason, and intellegence.

If you get 4 or 5 people hounding you with posts about what a fucking moron you are, that's a good sign you have accomplished that goal.  

: )


----------



## garyd (May 9, 2009)

You wnt to learn to write as in short stories novels etc? The first step is to start reading. That's not my idea either, that comes from Dean Koontz. And write, jot down ideas and then think about how it would work out and how best to say it. If you know nothing about grammar learn something quickly. If your grammar isn't at least decent you'll never get an editor or much of anyone else in the publishing biz to read it. And obviously if they don't read it it won't get published. This place isn't the best place to practice because most of us here give grammar and spelling a pass unless you really piss us off.

You've got to hook them within the first two paragraphs if you are a newby. Publishing is a business if you don't have name rec, you aren't going to get a lot of lee way generally.


----------

